# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guesses on my ethnicity?

## Juju003

I’m honestly not sure of my exact admixture, but I’m curious to know what people think. When others have guessed my ethnicity in the past it’s usually all over the board. So what are your thoughts/opinions? 
Pictures: 
http://i.imgur.com/DNYL2wB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kpcoDfa.jpg

----------


## Angela

Hispanic is a possibility, predominantly Iberian, but with some SSA. I don't know if there might be a bit of other things. Not Mexican, but perhaps Caribbean in origin, i.e. Puerto Rico?

----------


## Duarte

You are a very beautiful young woman. IMO, her ascendancy is mostly Iberian, with some Amerindian mixture. If there is SSA DNA in you, it is in a small percentage, which was not enough to change its basic phenotype, who is Latin American.

----------


## Wanderer

Latin american. Probably mixed ethnicities, Venezuelan or Colombian

----------


## italouruguayan

I think you have the typical "Latin American mix", European, Native American and Sub-Saharan African. In your case, with European predominance (probably Iberian), and minority participation of the other two. If I had to assign you a country, I would say probably Colombia.

----------


## Dema

South America, Spain, European admix. Mostly European. But you can pass in Serbia, Romania, Bulgaria.

----------


## halfalp

I guess you are from Latin America, but you could easily pass for a Spaniard, Basque or Canary Islands. You have the malicious eyebrows of some Iberians, mostly Spaniards.

----------


## Ziober

In any case, so beautiful look.

----------


## Davidtab

Please... I´m sure Halfalp said "malicious" in the right way, not to harm anybody.

Juju003, you look like very clearly Iberoamerican. It´s difficult to find faces like yours in Iberia, perhaps yes in Canary Islands, so I can not agree Halfalp you could pass by Iberian, and never by Basque.

----------


## TardisBlue

> Please... I´m sure Halfalp said "malicious" in the right way, not to harm anybody.


Might be a language thing. In French, malicieux means twinkly/mischievious (i.e.: des yeux malicieux) and is meant in an appreciative, not a derogative way.

----------


## Ziober

> Please... I´m sure Halfalp said "malicious" in the right way, not to harm anybody.
> 
> Juju003, you look like very clearly Iberoamerican. It´s difficult to find faces like yours in Iberia, perhaps yes in Canary Islands, so I can not agree Halfalp you could pass by Iberian, and never by Basque.


Tienes razón Davidtab, puede que yo haya estado algo susceptible. Ya lo he borrado.

----------


## Davidtab

Yes, it's like "espantoso" in Spanish (horrible) and in Portuguese (amazing). Same word, same Latin origin and same meaning, but negative in Spanish and positive in Portuguese. 

Common words in close languages (Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, French, etc...) but sometimes different meanings.

----------


## calf

Argentinian 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

